

Ask HN: Speaking of 2009, anyone remember Abuse (the game)? - kahseng

Didn't realize it was written in Lisp...  Still remember those days of playing it multiplayer on DOS machines.<p>You can get a recap and download it here apparently: http://abuse-game.com/
======
eru
Sure, I remember it. You can also find it in the standard ubuntu repositories.

The tricks, that the game plays on you to frighten you, get rather predictable
after a few levels.

Some year back I even hacked in the lisp parts of source.

~~~
kahseng
Yeah, the multiplayer aspect was cool though. Pre-counterstrike, it was
awesome!

